# Weird private message



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I received 3 messages from this person via haytalk.com private message. Has anyone else experienced this?

Hello!

Greetings.

I am Miss Monic Somba i just want to let you know that there is something 
very serious and urgent i will like to share with you.

Please kindly respond as soon as you get this mail so that i can explain myself in a more better way.
contact me back here just for more details ([email protected]) sobmiss2 at yahoo dot com

Expecting to hear from you.
Miss Monic Somba


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes. I've already reported it to an admin, as I'm sure others have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yea I recieved 2 PM's from that "sweet thang". They'll die of old age before they get a reply from me.

Jim


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok well if anyone wants to delete this post go for it. Just curious if anyone else got it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Marked her as a spammer, restricted her posting privileges indefinitely, hopefully that covers mail as well as I don't have enough access to delete her account ;-(


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Someone Phishing for your personal information. They have picked the wrong group.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Same here got the same PM thought this site was free of scammers LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Same here got the same PM thought this site was free of scammers LOL


Not quite....were pretty good but not without them. I usually restrict one every other month or so....usually early in the morning when I arise because they like to strike late at night or in the wee hours of the morning between 1 and 3 a.m. She was a busy girl....but probably really was a he.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

What's wrong with me, too short , too ugly, too poor, but Miss Somba is paying me no attention !!! Story of my life ,


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Watch the grammar very close on these types of messages. Most of the scammers are foreigners and don't know English grammar.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed most of the scam ads on CL have female names in their email addresses?


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Apm1026 said:


> What's wrong with me, too short , too ugly, too poor, but Miss Somba is paying me no attention !!! Story of my life ,


Maybe next time!


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

CowboyRam said:


> Watch the grammar very close on these types of messages. Most of the scammers are foreigners and don't know English grammar.


Careful there. Someone might confuse one of us poor ol' ******** for a foreigner!!! LOL


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Bigfoot62 said:


> Careful there. Someone might confuse one of us poor ol' ******** for a foreigner!!! LOL


Naw, the ******** will get the grammar wrong...right! While I was readin' hers, I could hear her in my little pea brain. She sounded like one of them Vietnam girls in the war movies trying to sell her wares to "Joe". 

She might have got more suckers on the hook ifn she'd edit it something like this:

Hello! * Howdy!*

Greetings.  *Howya doin' Hunny*

I am Miss Monic Somba i just want to let you know that there is something
very serious and urgent i will like to share with you.
*This is Monic; you might 'member me from mud-buggy bash down at the river. Looky here; I just heard sum'n that'll knock ur socks off!! I needa letcha know...it's 'potent!!!*

Please kindly respond as soon as you get this mail so that i can explain myself in a more better way. contact me back here just for more details ([email protected]) sobmiss2 at yahoo dot com 
*Soon as you git this, lemme know. If'n I ain't home, maw will know where I went off to. You'd better hunt me up 'cuz I REEELY need to letcha in on this!!!! You can't call my phone right now 'cuz I'm outta minutes.*

Expecting to hear from you.* Don't be a stranger!*

Miss Monic Somba *XOXOXO Monic*


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Naw, the ******** will get the grammar wrong...right! While I was readin' hers, I could hear her in my little pea brain. She sounded like one of them Vietnam girls in the war movies trying to sell her wares to "Joe".
> 
> She might have got more suckers on the hook ifn she'd edit it something like this:
> 
> ...


Don't give them any ideas... LOL OL J R


----------



## bulldogger (May 31, 2015)

I have the same message


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel left out. I was going to ask for a picture.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I got it twice


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

gosh said:


> I feel left out. I was going to ask for a picture.


I'll forward it to you right after I cash my check from winning the Nigerian Lottery!

Later! OL J R


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

HAHA i got this twice second time i just replied NOT TODAY ISIS LOL


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm waiting for my check to be direct deposited!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

All she wated to know if she could have your bank details so she could put 30.0000000 million dollars init for her uncle who needs to get the money out of theeir country


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> Watch the grammar very close on these types of messages. Most of the scammers are foreigners and don't know English grammar.


Careful there! With the state of education in the USA, all too many kids don't know English grammar nowadays.

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Careful there! With the state of education in the USA, all too many kids don't know English grammar nowadays.
> 
> Ralph


LMAO, ya unfortunately you are probably right. They don't teach kids how to write in cursive anymore. They have taken all of the vocational trades out of the schools, and they tell the kids to go to college so they don't have to work. Sad.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Personally I wish I never went to college. The financial burden my family has now is not worth the piece of paper hanging on the wall. I am 31 and just now got a job that is some what utilizing my degree. I wish I had learned a useful trade instead of going to college.... All I can do now is make sure my kids know they have other options than just going to college.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Personally I wish I never went to college. The financial burden my family has now is not worth the piece of paper hanging on the wall. I am 31 and just now got a job that is some what utilizing my degree. I wish I had learned a useful trade instead of going to college.... All I can do now is make sure my kids know they have other options than just going to college.


Still enrolled in the school of hard knocks for me???? Tuition is pretty expensive at times but very rewarding as well!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Personally I wish I never went to college. The financial burden my family has now is not worth the piece of paper hanging on the wall. I am 31 and just now got a job that is some what utilizing my degree. I wish I had learned a useful trade instead of going to college.... All I can do now is make sure my kids know they have other options than just going to college.


Your right, college is not for everyone. Some folks are better off learning a trade and they are much more productive citizens doing such. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a skilled tradesperson.....and they quite often earn more than many college graduates. This country is hurting for skilled tradespersons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My buddies son is in his first year at an expensive private school for computer programming. He will come out with 100K in debt. The school is expensive but doesnt have a top rated program in computer programming, and the kid is smart, but not a super high achiever. I have a feeling he would have done a ton better learning a trade,which is what he was planning to do up untill his senior year when he all of a sudden decided college was his thing...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Personally I wish I never went to college. The financial burden my family has now is not worth the piece of paper hanging on the wall. I am 31 and just now got a job that is some what utilizing my degree. I wish I had learned a useful trade instead of going to college.... All I can do now is make sure my kids know they have other options than just going to college.


Its very expensive. My kids are close to going and they want to do things that require a degree. So I saved my tail off and my wife and I drove beater trucks and lived on cheap food and took a few cheap vacations. I think over the last 30-40 years colleges and certain groups have convinced our youth that your a sort of a "loser" if you dont go to college, which is absurd, of course. Now everyone seems like they go to college. Our skilled workforce is rapidly shrinking and those jobs are gladly taken by immigrants.
We've got to do a better job assuring people its fine and acceptable to take up a skill, learn a trade.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Mom was upset that I didn't go to a University given my ability in school. She figured I'd follow in the footsteps of my great grandfather and go into architecture or an engineering field. He designed structures such as the Library of Congress Annex Building. While I was more than capable to succeed at a university, I attended community college for machining technology. It literally has aspects of architecture and engineering. I programmed and made stuff out of a block of whatever materials. Coolest job ever shredding a block of metal and making something functional.

I knew as a teenager all I wanted to do was to be a rancher. I came out of trade school free of debt, made money, a homeowner at 23, I retired from from machining at 27 to start my own business. At 33, I still push my self. Mom still wants me to go back to school. She said it would help me improve my business acumen. I told her I could take that money and buy a new tractor or land. The paper won't be a good return on my investment as a sole proprietor (She's an intelligent lady, long on degrees, short on common sense sometimes). Especially when I can pick up any subject by reading a book and apply it. I don't need to pay a teacher to test me on what I read. After all, it's not like I don't use an open book in real life situations.

Companies put too much stock on somebody's ability to take a test and pass. They lose out on guys like me who don't really study and pass tests with ease. I understand that diplomas show someone applied themselves.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The problem with the trades is that we have a lot of people that look down at the people in the trades as low skill. I know carpenters that have spent the lifetime learning their trade, and are very good at what they do. There is a lot of skill that is required to build a house. It ticks me off when I here doctors put those people down; they maybe don't have a degree, but can the doctor or attorney build a house. We need more young people going into the trades.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> The problem with the trades is that we have a lot of people that look down at the people in the trades as low skill. I know carpenters that have spent the lifetime learning their trade, and are very good at what they do. There is a lot of skill that is required to build a house. It ticks me off when I here doctors put those people down; they maybe don't have a degree, but can the doctor or attorney build a house. We need more young people going into the trades.


You never stop learning, either. Just when I think I've seen it all, another set of plans from another customer/architect presents me with another challenge- barrel vault ceilings, fancy dormers, compound rafter cuts, it's all difficult. And a good carpenter has to have decent amount of knowledge of all the other trades. 
Doesn't really pay for shit, either.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey, I look down on doctors when I get a physical  I strongly believe doctors need a degree, I wouldn't want someone like me doing surgery. I think I could qualify for general practice, it doesn't do you any good, all they do is refer you.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If you print enough degrees, the ones already existing are devalued...same with money. (Didn't stop the black guy)


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I am a very big supporter of young adults going military. The experience and vistas opened are lifetime rewards. Living and enjoying the racial and social melting pot of our great nation was one of the highlights for me, I am able to pass this gift to my sons and daughters-- it is important!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

When I was a manager at GTE, I found that non-degreed software and hardware engineers were usually significantly better workers AND better educated than the degreed engineers.

The non-degreed seemed to have an interest in doing the job, showed more curiosity, more diligence and capabilities than the degreed people. Most of the degree people got into their field because of the money.

Got to the point where I gave the non-degreed people "bonus" points in a job interview and preferred to hire them.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

At 40 I'm the "kid" on most projects. Lol I don't really consider pipefitting to be especially hard work but most people that enter don't hang around long


----------

